# Opinions on track Cogs



## gspot (Sep 21, 2003)

What brand of track cog should I buy?
Opinions On:

Soma
Dura Ace
Surly
EAI
Suntour
Any others?

Most Importantly, I want a track cog that wont strip my hub.(not a cheap cog with a thin base)
Price is a close second, so keep that in mind as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

gspot said:


> What brand of track cog should I buy?
> Opinions On:
> 
> Soma
> ...


I have one SOMA and so far think it's great, it threads on perfect to a DA hub.
The base or threading is 8mm wide and is the only cog I have lying around at
the time. They are polished and offer a wide range of gear choices and come in
1/8 inch which is what I like to use. They are very very nice. Here is a pic.


I also have a Surly I use on a Campy hub and it works well but the threading
is of Surly's design and it recuts the threads on the hub, due to that I WILL NOT
be buying any more of there cogs. Surly's instructions tell you this and also say
one cannot switch from their brand to another without destroying the threads on 
the hubs, so when this cog wears out I can only hope that another brand can
be used w/good results. I will go w/a SOMA.

I am using one other brand and it works well too, I think it is a EAI.

I'm sure DA cogs are nice aswell, or at least I would think so.

Good Day - VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Have had good results w/ EAI and Dura Ace....*

but did NOT like the Surly cog I bought either and am not using it. Have read good reviews of Dura Ace and EAI, but be aware that Dura Ace is only available up to 16T



gspot said:


> What brand of track cog should I buy?
> Opinions On:
> 
> Soma
> ...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I've had great luck with Dura Ace cogs. I switch between a 14 and a 16 depending on my riding area and they've both worked great.

On the other hand I've heard bad things about Surley cogs from crazy tough-as-hell on equipement messenger friends so I've steered clear of their cogs. Their lock ring seems to work fine, hasn't slipped one bit yet.


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Second the thumbs up for EAI cogs*

Been running EAI for a number of years and never had problems; they also wear really well. 

Have had few Surly cogs and they were ok, but it seems their shoulder is thinner than other cogs so had to play around with chainline. Over all they didn't really win me over, but they're 1/2 the price of EAI cogs.


----------



## FixerRN (Jul 23, 2004)

*track cog*

I have a Campy 16t. cost me a small fortune to own the first and only Campy part on my Taiwanese fixed gear
Y




gspot said:


> What brand of track cog should I buy?
> Opinions On:
> 
> Soma
> ...


----------

